# Return to Valley of the Doll(ies)...an Alaskan epic, part IV



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

This here is not a summer swimming lake&#8230;..





Finally we were coming out of the pass&#8230;.







We turned west found the Kuscatan River and put Darth down at the Kuscatan International Airport&#8230;&#8230;with the accomodations immediately behind the runway:



Here we were at the finest establishment west of Beluga Glacier&#8230;..yes, the Kuscatan Ritz Carlton&#8230;..



By-the-way that prop was a result of trying to land in too strong of a crosswind at this establishment.

Our great luck was that Bob had the foresight to make arrangements for a room (well&#8230;.the only room) ahead of time (about 5 minutes).



Just look at the fabulous sleeping facility&#8230;&#8230;wow.



You can tell that Bob is excited. We were too tired for a massage and sauna so just ate and went to bed. Come morning we decided to head down to a little clear water tributary running into the glacially off-colored Kuscatan&#8230;..Bob had observed salmon in there when we landed. So we arranged for a local guide with a great reputation (ourselves) and charted his private yacht for a morning of refined fishing (actually we hauled the thing through the tall grass to the water).



Bob got the massive 6 hp Johnson to start and we flew (ha, ha) down the river a half mile to the little stream convergence. We didn't know if the coho were still there in the calm water but as my #4 chartreuse mepps hit the water it was instantaneously engulfed by a salmon&#8230;.yeehaw.





The silvers were very accommodating but were quite fussy about primarily only hitting that chartreuse color with reckless abandon. Within 45 minutes we had caught a small herd of silvers&#8230;..we decided to head up the small water and see if we could locate some dollies. Didn't take long and Bob was just whacking the dollies:



He even let me catch a few&#8230;..



For the next few hours we fished up the little stream and just hammered the dollies&#8230;.Bob caught twice as many as I&#8230;&#8230;my salvation was this beautiful buck:



After awhile we decided it was time to head back to our fancy boat and fabulous accommodations&#8230;..also we were being ingested by literally millions of no-see-um flies (definitely something Adam must have inflicted on man a long time ago). We hiked back to the boat&#8230;..made sure we each had our 3 silvers&#8230;..



(and, yes&#8230;.the 2 huge ones were Bob's&#8230;..fish hog). We motored back, filleted the fish, packed up and headed for home:



Another hour in the air and we were back where we started from:



A fabulous couple of days fishing&#8230;&#8230;thanks Bob!

Brian


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Incredible trip. Best to take in as much as possible before the big move.

Great looking fish. That big dolly was a beast.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

I am very jealous!!! DIY fly in to a remote part of Alaska. Doesn't get any better than that. Those are some huge dollies and silvers.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Another nice report. Are you sure you have to leave? Idaho or Utah just isn't the same as Alaska.


----------



## huntfishcook (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, Wow, Wow thanks so much for the report. Felt like I was with you!


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Amazing pictures! Some of the mountain vistas were akin to viewing a postcard. Thank you for sharing an amazing adventure!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Doc,
I what to thank you for taking the time to share your adventures. The rest of will have to dream as we read and view your postings. I know I always look forward to your threads.

So thank you very much.................


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome pictures Doc! It's beautiful up here isn't it? We have Dollies in a lake about a quarter mile from my house. I been there many times but never fished it. What lure were you using?


----------

